

Focus on the User - josefresco
http://focusontheuser.eu/

======
josefresco
Reporting: [http://www.zdnet.com/article/googles-search-practices-
come-u...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/googles-search-practices-come-under-
scrutiny-from-leading-academic-wu/)

The paper:
[http://www.slideshare.net/lutherlowe/wu-l](http://www.slideshare.net/lutherlowe/wu-l)

